# Eye dominance



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am right handed and left eye dominate. So, it has prev kept me from enjoying rifles. Works fine for pistols, since I shoot using the weaver stance.

W/ my eotech, I can use my left eye, and this is the first rifle I could ever do this with. Now, I CAN keep both eyes open when using the Eotech.

But, for whatever reason, that only works for me at close range.

When shooting at 50 yards and 100 yards today, I found that I do best with my right eye. I found myself using the right eye today to make nearly all of my shots. It seems that my right eye can see clearer at those distances than my left, despite the left eye being the dominate one.

So, I guess if I'm bullseye shooting at 50 yards or more, I'm sruck w/ still using my right eye.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I am right handed and left eye dominate. So, it has prev kept me from enjoying rifles. Works fine for pistols, since I shoot using the weaver stance.
> 
> W/ my eotech, I can use my left eye, and this is the first rifle I could ever do this with. Now, I CAN keep both eyes open when using the Eotech.
> 
> ...


I am sorta the same way. I see better up close with the left eye and far away better with the right, My dad just taught me to beat the left eye dominance thing when I was a kid and I havent had any trouble,yet,
I have noticed with the Bushnell Gen III that the circle and dot are cleaner thru my left eye at short distances but fine in the right at 100 yds+
Go figger?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I can hardly see anything through my left eye so there are no dominance issues here. I see I'm the opposite of many here. I'm primarily a rifle shooter who started pistols later on.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

A lot of sight happens in the brain, and mixed dominance can sometimes be over come with practice.

Back in the '70s they used to do experiments with folks running around wearing prisms for glasses. Initially, everything looks upside down and backwards. After an hour or so, the brain "gets it" and turns everything rightside up again.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I'll keep using my right eye for rifles, I suppose. Its just funny now that I have as setup that allows me to use the left eye because it is high enough, and here I am STILL using the right eye.

That's kinda making me wanna buy some other rifles now.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I recently bought an AR and haven't gotten an optic for it yet. I have heard that the Eotech helps overcome cross-dominance. I also am right handed and left eye dominant. So I am anxious to get an optic. I just purchased an H&K clone - a PRT91 and will need an optic for it, also. The PTR website has Eotech 512s on sale for $298. That seems like an awful low price and I suspect it is for an early generation 512. I think "F" is the most recent version. :snipe:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I have an "F" version N battery Eotech.


----------

